# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Russian

## she

Russian

*WILD*
WILD обозначаетWake Initiated Lucid Dream   Переход в осознанное сновидение из состояния бодрствования .  Цель состоит в том, чтобы войти непосредственно из состояния бодрствования , в состояние осознанного сна,  не теряя осознание. Когда способ вхождение в Осознанное Сновидение с помощью DILD пассивно надеется  на память и привычку, тем самым увеличивая шанс сновидящего на осознанность, WILD  медитативный  процесс, в котором сновидящий является свидетелем начала сна . WILD часто считают самым прямым путем к осознанным сновидениям, но также и одним из самых труднодостижимых. 

*Приготовления*


Выберите  подходящую ночь для попытки WILD заранее, и сделайте это значимым событием. Думайте об этом в течение дня, и установите свое намерение на успех. Вам будет нужна спокойная обстановка, не отвлекающая Вас. Если Вы спите вместе с кем-либо, Вы можете лечь в комнате для гостей, или на диван для Вашего WILD. Удобные беруши и маска для сна могут пригодиться, чтобы ограничить внешние раздражители. 

 Для успешного WILD нужно правильно выбрать время. Большинство осознанных сновидений происходит во время фазы сна R.E.M, когда мозговая деятельность высока. Выберете время для вашего  WILD так, чтоб вы засыпали перед входом  в длительный период  R.E.M сна. 

Ночью, наилучшее время для WILD обычно находится в более поздние часы Вашего сна, когда циклы R.E.M собираются вместе и последнее самое длинное. Вы можете легко составить график Вашего R.E.M сна, отмечая время, когда Вы просыпаетесь, чтобы сделать запись в журнал сновидений. У людей есть естественная особенность просыпаться после каждого цикла R.E.M в течение ночи. Ваше естественное ночное пробуждение попадает на окончание  Ваших циклов R.E.M. Начните свой WILD приблизительно за 20 минут до Вашего следующего цикла R.E.M. Например, Если бы я знал, что у меня обычно были яркие сны между  4:30 и 5:00, то я начал бы свой WILD приблизительно в 4:00 или 4:15.

Послеобеденные сны - также хорошее время, чтобы предпринять попытку, так как у большинства людей есть цикл R.E.M поздно днем или рано вечером. Когда Вы дремлете, обращайте внимание на время, когда вы видите более яркие сны. Это время суток - Ваша цель.

Попытка  WILD, когда Вы  засыпаете вечером, не рекомендуется. Вы можете сделать все правильно, но не будет никакого доступного для Вас сна (или недолгий и отрывистый сон). 

*Расслабление* 


Начните, закрыв Ваши глаза и приняв удобное положение. Ваша цель состоит в том, чтобы стать настолько расслабленным,  чтобы потерять ощущение тела в целом. Вы собираетесь погрузить себя в глубокий транс, который эффективно  позволит Вашему телу заснуть, в то время как Вы поддерживаете некоторое осознание. Если у Вас есть опыт в медитации, используйте свой любимый метод расслабления.

Если Ваши мысли бегают, успокойте Ваш ум. Позвольте каждой мысли появляться в голове, осознавайте это, и затем позволяйте мысли уйти. Когда Ваш ум успокоился, скажите себе твердо, что следующей вещью, которую Вы увидите, будет сон. Следующей вещью, которую Вы испытаете, будет сон. 

Уделите внимание  Вашему дыханию. Дышите медленно, удобно, и равномерно, считая каждое дыхание на выдохе. Подражайте дыханию спящего человека. Переместите свое внимание к Вашим стопам. Почувствуйте, как они расслабляются и мягко опускаются на кровать под их собственным весом. Теперь переместите свое внимание к Вашей голове и лицу. Почувствуйте расслабленные мышцы  Вашего лица . Расслабьте шею, и позвольте своей голове мягко опуститься на подушку под ее собственным весом. Сделайте это для любой части Вашего тела, которую  чувствуете  напряженной  или неудобной. 

Когда Вы  почувствуете себя свободно и удобно, начните представлять что Ваше тело раскачивается из стороны в сторону, или назад - вперед. Представьте, что Вы свободно покачиваетесь в ритм  Вашего дыхания и Вашего счета. Если Вы чувствуете какой-либо раздражающий зуд или подергивания, почешитесь, и сразу возвращаетесь к тому, что Вы делали. 

*Засыпание  Умственная деятельность*

Когда Вы почувствуете себя расслабленным, и Ваши мысли начинают блуждать, пора заснуть. Примите свою обычную  позицию для сна, если Вы её еще не приняли. Пора увести внимание подальше от Вашего тела. Тело расслабленно, ему удобно, и оно готово ко сну. Вам оно больше не нужно. Пора перейти в пространство Вашего ума. Цель, теперь, состоит в том, чтобы забыть о Вашем теле целиком.

Продолжайте считать, но вместо того, чтобы сосредоточиться на Вашем дыхании, вообразите каждое число  визуально. Попытайтесь видеть то, на что это похоже  Вашим мысленным взором. Если Вы хотите, представьте числа на часах, или нарисованными на классной доске, или что-то подобное. Попытайтесь увидеть, как они изменяются. Если Вы потеряли счет, просто начните с последнего числа, которое Вы помните. Потеря счета является хорошим предвестником того, что Вы начинаете засыпать. 

Ваши мысли начнут сбиваться. Вы ловите себя на размышлении о странных вещах, или видите непрошенные отрывки  из снов. Если Вы увлечетесь  этими изображениями и позволите им  развертываться, то Вы заснете. Вы должны сохранить осознанность, используя Ваше намерение, в то время как это происходит. Напомните себе, что это - сон. Представляйте себя, выполняющим Вашу любимую проверку на действительность снова и снова. 

Если никакие предпосылки сна  не формируются, Вы можете создать их сами . Вообразите что-то , что легко  приходит на ум. Выберете что-то хорошо знакомое и осязательное. Вам надо воссоздать в памяти чувство осязания и движения. Например, Вы могли бы представить как идете  через Ваш дом, ведя  руками вдоль грубых стен, дотрагиваясь до холодных ручек дверей, чтобы открыть каждую дверь. Попытайтесь заставить это чувство быть настолько реальным насколько возможно. 

Оставайтесь спокойными и уверенными. Вы пытаетесь удержаться на краю сна, пока Ваш следующий цикл R.E.M не начнётся. Мы надеемся, Вы рассчитали всё правильно, и Вам не надо будет долго ждать. Продолжайте видеть себя выполняющим проверку на реальность, и напоминайте себе , что следующей вещью, которую Вы увидите, будет сон.

*Переход*


Когда Ваш R.E.M начался, Вы можете испытать некоторые галлюцинации. Вы можете видеть визуальные галлюцинации, такие как лица, геометрия, или огни. Некоторые люди слышат звуки, такие как голоса, громкие удары, или гудение. Иногда галлюцинации будут более физическими. Вы можете чувствовать давление на тело, сильные  колебания, или чувство движения и скорости. Эти галлюцинации могут быть убедительными и потрясающими. Вы свидетель Вашего засыпания. Если что-то потревожило  Вас и заставило проснуться, просто спокойно возвратитесь к тому, что Вы делали. Это - часть процесса, и это не помешает  Вашей попытке. Вы быстро возвратитесь к состоянию транса.

*Вход в Сон*. Когда Вы полностью войдете в состояние R.E.M, сон начнется. Одна из вызванных Вами визуализации может внезапно показаться  абсолютно убедительной. Одна из галлюцинаций или изображений в Вашем уме может развиться в полный сон. В течение первых нескольких секунд, останьтесь спокойными, и позвольте сну увлечь Вас. Станьте участником сцены, так чтобы это стало Вашей новой действительностью. Коснитесь того, что находится  к Вам ближе всего. Исследуйте свою непосредственную среду. Смотрите вниз на руки, или потрите их вместе. Пожелайте  физически присутствовать во сне. Топчите ногами, коснитесь соседней стены, или станьте на колени, чтобы коснуться пола. Если персонажи сна присутствуют, поговорите с ними. 

Если Вас выбросило из сна, не сдавайтесь. Просто закройте глаза, вообразите сцену, которую Вы только что покинули, и она возвратится. Иногда это - чистый переход, иногда вы входите и вас выбрасывает из сна несколько раз. 
Частые ошибки

	*Сонный паралич*. Тело обычно парализуется во время сна R.E.M, чтобы помешать  нам выражать эмоции во сне. Во время WILD мы можем встретится с  параличом, и чувствовать себя пойманными в ловушку или неспособными двигаться. Этот Паралич Сна может сопровождаться, пугающими галлюцинациями или паникой. Если это происходит, останьтесь спокойными и поймите, что вы уже спите и сновидите. Паралич происходит во время R.E.M, означая, что Вы достигли своей цели осознаться во время  R.E.M сна. Пора направить Ваше внимание подальше от Вашего тела и войти в сон. 
	*Проблемы со сглатыванием*.
Если у Вас есть проблемы со сглатыванием, попробуйте различные положения тела. Если Вы лежите на спине, попытайтесь поддержать голову с помощью дополнительных подушек, или подвернуть подбородок вниз к груди. Вы можете также попытаться лежать на боку в позе эмбриона.
	*Подёргивание глаз*.
Некоторые люди жалуются что их глаза двигаются или пытаются открыться когда они входят в R.E.M. Если это - проблема, попытайтесь надевать маску для сна. Легкое давление на Ваши глаза может помочь сохранять их закрытыми. Вы можете также попытаться спать на боку.
	*Невозможность Сосредоточиться*
Иногда напряжение может отвлечь Вас. Трудно сосредоточиться, если Вы волнуетесь обо всем, что Вы должны сделать следующим утром, или на следующий день на работе. Запишите любые отвлекающие мысли в своем журнале сновидений, таким образом, Вы можете прекратить волноваться о них и сосредоточиться на своем намерении войти в осознанное сновидение. Если Ваши мысли бегают , попробуйте медитативное упражнение, чтобы успокоить его. Например, Вы могли бы  помещать каждую надоедливую мысль в большую коробку, и закрывать тяжелую крышку. 


Это учебное пособие описывает только один из способов достигнуть WILD. Есть бесчисленные  упражнения, которые могут подвести Вас к нужному состоянию ума. Все мы разные, и никакие две попытки WILD не будут одинаковыми. 

Другие ссылки:


WILD WILD Technique - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WILD - The Guide To End All Guides - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WILD - How To Fail A Wild - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WILD - The Five Phases Of WILD - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WILD - Wake-Initiated Lucid Dream - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Adam's WILD Technique!
Adam's Guide to Attaining Lucidity
Adraw's generic WILD
How to VILD effectively
Mancon's In Depth WILD Guide

----------


## she

*WBTB*

WBTB коротко от “Wake Back To Bed” “Проснулся И Обратно В Постель” это когда Вы бодрствуете после нескольких  часов сна, чтобы увеличить Ваши шансы на осознанность во сне. WBTB это не техника сама по себе, но она увеличивает эффект от других техник.
Как Достигнуть WBTB

Чтобы достигнуть WBTB, Вы  должны всего лишь  проснуться после нескольких часов сна и затем вернуться в кровать. Чтобы это было наиболее удачным Вы должны сделать некоторые приготовления и сделать несколько попыток. Они нужны  для того, чтобы  узнать несколько важных вещей:
•	Как долго длится мой Цикл Сна?
•	Сколько часов сна являются для меня наилучшими?
•	Как долго я могу не спать?


1: У всех нас есть  Циклы Сна, и у каждого они разные. Чтобы узнать, какой длины Ваши, каждый раз, когда Вы просыпаетесь ночью,  делайте небольшую пометку, в которой записано время. Приблизительно через одну неделю у Вас будет достаточно информации, чтобы сделать оценку. Это не обязательно делать, но если Вы сделаете это, то Вы сможете правильно определить время Циклов Сна.

2: Цель состоит в том, чтобы проснуться незадолго до конца, или в конце Цикла R.E.M. Вот для чего Вам нужно было знать какова длинна Вашего Цикла Сна. Если Вы редко просыпаетесь в течение ночи, Вы можете просто использовать наиболее обычное время, которое составляет  4½ или 6 часов сна. Если вы проснётесь раньше, то  Вы не проведёте много времени в R.E.M; если Вы проснётесь позже, то Вам нелегко будет снова заснуть. Нужно выяснить это экспериментальным путём.

3: Общее правило : чем дольше Вы не ложитесь спать, тем более высокий шанс достижения осознанности; но с другой стороны чем дольше Вы не ложитесь спать, тем труднее вам будет снова заснуть . Некоторые люди не могут вернуться ко сну, даже если они проснулись только на несколько минут. Если Вы испытываете эту проблему тогда, я рекомендую делать WBTB  настолько коротким насколько возможно. Даже если Вам не трудно бодрствовать.  Вы можете бодрствовать в течение часа, но обычно 20-40 минут  достаточно. То,  какое время  Вы должны  бодрствовать, также должно зависеть от того когда происходит  Ваш WBTB.

*Техники и ментальный настрой*

Делая попытку WBTB Вы должны быть в правильном настроении. Чтобы укрепить идею что WBTB принесет вам осознанный сон, перед тем как Вы ляжете спать, верьте в это и даже решите и подготовьтесь к этому заранее. Когда Вы бодрствуете, старайтесь думать об осознанном  сновидении и любой задаче, которую Вы для себя установили. Посещение DreamViews или чтение литературы связанной с осознанными сновидениями отлично подойдёт. 
Как сказано выше, WBTB не техника сама по себе, но  помощь в достижении осознанности. В сочетании с другими техниками  WBTB  увеличивает возможности достижения осознанности в десять раз, по сравнению с тем, если бы вы практиковали какую-то технику самостоятельно. WILD даже требует, чтобы Вы выполнили WBTB, прежде чем работать. MILD и WBTB отличная комбинация;  Когда  Вы собираетесь войти в  R.E.M и заснуть , также любые мысли или мантры перенесут Вас в сон и помогут в достижении осознанного сновидения.

*Вот пример того, на что похож хороший WBTB .*
22.00: Ложимся спать, ставим будильник на 04.00, что составляет шесть часов сна.  Визуализируйте основные задачи или прочитайте мантры. Ждите с нетерпением  WBTB и осознанного сна после него.

04.00: Сигнал будильника. Отключите его и выполните Проверку На Реальность. Не спите столько, сколько Вам нужно  чтобы сохранять осознанность, обычно 20 - 60 минут. Старайтесь думать о возвращении в постель и получении осознанности во сне. Думайте, "когда я вернусь в постель, я стану осознанным и полечу на луну." Объедините это с визуализацией полета на луну для большей эффективности. 

04.30: Вернитесь ко сну; имейте в виду, что, как только Вы заснёте, Вы станете осознанными. Попытайтесь чтобы это была Ваша  последняя мысль.
Последнее Замечание


Не волнуйтесь, если первые несколько попыток WBTB окончатся неудачей. Просто попробуйте различное  количество времени бодрствования или различное время для пробуждения. Вы можете выполнить WBTB в любую ночь в течение недели. Я рекомендую делать это ночью, когда Вы знаете, что можете позволить себе не спать.

Это - все про WBTB. Как обычно, чем больше Вы полагаете, что  получите осознанность, тем более высокий шанс на успех.

Другие Ссылки

◦WBTB - Wake Back to Bed - Lucid83

----------


## she

*Телепортация*


Телепортирование в осознанных снах у некоторых людей может вызывать трудность. Это просто действие заставляющее  поменять Ваше местоположение с одного места дна другое  почти мгновенно (или  быстрым, текучим способом).

Причина, по которой это может быть сложно  сделать, состоит в том, что наша среда во снах -  одна из самых постоянных, устойчивых, непоколебимых, окруженна элементами; таким образом, трудно непосредственно изменить что-то. Но с практикой, это определенно может быть сделано; и определенные способы помогут сделать это намного легче . Вы могли бы  попытаться слегка изменить Вашу среду  прежде, чем попытаетесь удалить себя из неё полностью. Телепортация - одно из фундаментальных навыков, необходимых для эффективного управления сновиденным миром  наряду с телекинезом, создаванием и полётом.

*Способы*


*Используя двери*: Это - вероятно, один из наиболее распространенных (и самый легкий) из способов телепортирования (или создавания). Основная идея состоит в том, что Вы открываете дверь, и позади неё находится место, куда Вы хотите попасть. Вы должны намеревать, чтобы  желаемое местоположение было сразу же за ней. Вы должны знать, что оно будет там. Так, если бы Вы были во сне, и Вам не нравилось, где Вы находитесь  (скажем,  в доме, или гостинице) просто подходите к двери, думаете, куда бы Вы хотели попасть, открываете дверь, и, надеемся, это будет новый фантастический ландшафт. 

*Закрывание глаз/смещение внимания от текущей окружающей среды*: Обычно не рекомендуется закрывать Ваши глаза во сне, но это может быть хорошим способом телепортироваться. Если Вы действительно закрываете глаза, делайте это в течение нескольких секунд, таким образом, Вы не просыпаетесь ( хотя некоторые люди не должны волноваться об этом ). Вы можете также только переместить своё внимание на что-либо, вместо того, чтобы закрыть Ваши глаза. На что-либо таким образом, чтобы не видеть обстановку вокруг Вас полностью. Если вам удобно - смотрите на землю, или на небо. И представьте, что Ваше окружение  изменилось на желаемое, сразу же  как только Вы открываете глаза или оглядываетесь назад. Вы можете также попытаться взлететь в воздух, видеть только небо. Вообразите что мир прямо под Вами изменяется на то место,  в которое Вы хотите попасть. Эти способы являются самыми удобными, когда Вы находитесь в фантастическом ландшафте без комнат или дверей, потому что Вы не нуждаетесь в чём-нибудь ещё (навык создавать вещи полезен для таких ситуаций как эта). Помните, что ключевой пункт в телепортировании (особенно такого рода) не сосредотачивается и не погружаться в текущую окружающую среду. 

*Вихри/Туннели/Порталы*: Это другой хороший вид телепортации , и является одним из моих любимых.  Вы можете либо вызвать /создавать портал, или открыть дверь и намеревать чтобы портал был там (потому что иногда представить обстановку, когда  Вы уже открыли дверь, может быть сложно). Как и в других методах, думайте о новом  местоположении. Войдите в дверь/тоннель, это обычно - очень забавная вещь и вызывает стремительное движение, хотя она может привести Вас к другому месту; но честно сказать это  будет удивительно так или иначе. Вы можете также вообразить зеркало вместо портала, думая об окне, только пройдите через него к новому местоположению.

----------


## Chikko

*Полёт*

Полёт во сне это одно из самых удивительных методов путешествия и перемещения. Полёт это один из основных способов перемещения в мире сна наряду с телекинезом и телепортацией.

*Как это сделать?*


Летать очень интересно и захватывающее для новичков в осознанных сновидениях . Некоторые говорят что нет ничего прекрасней чем летать в небе, чувствовать как ветер летит в лицо и смотреть на закат с высоты. Делать что-либо, что невозможно в реальной жизни может показаться очень сложно, но нужно оставаться уверенным и не беспокоится о том что невозможно подняться в воздух или вдруг упасть.

*Взлёт*


Прыгай! Наиболее известный признак сна это гравитация которая собственно отсутствует. Это можно почувствовать прыгая не высоко, и будто вы на Луне! Теперь постарайтесь прыгать немного выше, вы должны чувствовать будто уже летите, и это может быть началом полёта. Ну кому не приходила мысль, что будет,если слишком высоко прыгнуть на Луне? Подумайте о силе, прижимающей Вас к земле. 

Очень полезный способ - это взять силу из ощущения реальной жизни. Когда делаете маленькие прыжки, подумайте о том, что в любое время сейчас вас выбросит прямо в небо, как Супермена. Были ли Вы когда-нибудь в парке развлечений, где Вас поднимало всё выше и выше? Совместите память об этом, силу броска и прыжки, и вы сразу же взлетите.

Для некоторых людей легче оторваться от земли с помощью бега или прыжков с высоты, чтобы использовать инерцию. Найдите высокое место и просто сбросьте себя в небо, или бегите очень быстро с такой скоростью как взлетает самолёт, и Вы можете использовать руки, чтобы имитировать крылья.

Используйте вспомогательные средства. Они включают в себя реактивные двигатели, сапоги-скороходы, аэропланы, вертолёты, крылья, мётлы и т. д. Это отличный способ начать, ведь вы знаете, что полёты возможны в реальной жизни с использованием любых из этих средств.

*Перемещение в воздухе*


Когда Вы в воздухе, самая главная вещь, это быть уверенным и знать, что Вы будете оставаться в воздухе столько, сколько Вам угодно.
Сфокусируйтесь на вашем направлении,или на пейзаже. Если не достаточно сфокусироваться, то сон может выйти из под контроля. По мере того, как меняется ландшафт, старайтесь держать взгляд на месте назначения, которое у Вас по курсу, или трите руки чтобы сохранить осознание. Полёт слишком высоко может привести к потери сна.

Если Вы двигаетесь быстро, Вы можете искусно маневрировать. Это когда Вы умеете пользоваться силой разгона или толчка. Вы просто толкаете или разгоняете себя в нужном направлении, используя руки и ладони, невидимые тормоза,или просто силу воли.



*Последнее замечание*

Если вы летали когда-нибудь раньше, Вы знаете как это прекрасно. Свободу, которую Вы испытываете, невозможно описать. Тогда вперёд и начинайте упражняться в Ваших летательных навыках. Почему бы не вылететь в космос и не посмотреть на планеты вблизи?

Полезные ссылки:
Dream Flying Tutorial - Amethyst Star

----------


## she

Телекинез



Телекинез – это, когда Вы перемещаете объект, не касаясь его. Используете ли Вы свой ум, невидимые руки или кричите команды, это называют телекинезом. Это - одно из фундаментальных навыков, необходимых для эффективного управления сновиденным миром наряду с создаванием предметов <http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Summoning-Tutorial>, полётом <http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Flying-Tutorial> и телепортацией <http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Teleportation-Tutorial>.

Как  это делается

Как и во всех формах Сновиденного Контроля, телекинез требует, чтобы Вы верили сами в себя и в Ваши силы. Не стоит волноваться, есть несколько уловок, которые Вы можете использовать, чтобы поднять автомобили или мягко поднять плохих людей и поместить их в другое место, где они не могут навредить Вам.

Когда вы выбираете способ, чтобы достигнуть телекинеза, используйте любое кино или сериал, в котором используется эта сила. Смотря кино, в котором кто-то использует телекинез, Вы получаете "визуальное доказательство", что тот особый способ фактически работает. Гарри Поттер, Люди икс, Звездные войны, Матрица и Герои - это все хорошая демонстрация этой силы, используемой разными путями.

Конечно, не обязательно смотреть эти фильмы, чтобы быть в состоянии выполнить телекинез, но использование вспомогательных средств может помочь. Выполнение телекинеза как Вы видели его в фильмах, дает Вам дополнительную уверенность, которая Вам возможно понадобится для успеха. Если Вы сделали это однажды, Вы сможете сделать это всегда.

Вот различные способы приблизится к этой силе:

• С помощью вытянутой руки, используя "Силу."
• Используя  волшебную палочку.
• Воображая невидимые руки.
• Словесные команды.
• Воображение что объект магнитный и Ваши руки тоже.
• Попросить персонажа сна, чтобы он сделал это за Вас.
• Представьте себя вымышленным героем с его силой.
• Вообразить резиновые верёвки, тянущиеся от объекта к Вашим рукам.

Возможности телекинеза


Итак, Вы думаете: "Так что ж, я могу использовать это чтоб поднимать вещи? Похоже на пустую трату времени!" Вы неправы. Телекинез может использоваться для очень многих вещей. Немного воображения,  и Вы начнете видеть это. 


Вот список того, для чего может быть использован телекинез:

• Подъем объектов и приближение или удаление от Вас.
• Левитация до момента полета.
• Создание защитных барьеров.
• Управление стихиями; с помощью телекинеза Вы можете обогнуть воздухом объект и таким образом управлять им.

Телекинез – это очень забавно! Это - сила, которая никогда не  наскучит. 

Последнее замечание

Когда Вы начинаете, не забудьте, что начинать легче с чего - нибудь маленького. Попытка поднять целое здание с первой же попытки может вызвать трудность  (не имеется в виду, что Вы не сможете) и наш мозг привык к идее, что сперва делаются маленькие шаги. Почему бы не поднять булыжник возле Вас? Или, возможно, заставьте какие-нибудь растения двигаться. Как только Вы достигли этого, пора переходить к большим вещам. Нет никакого предела этой силы, и с практикой Вы в конечном счете будете в состоянии перемещать планеты.

Это - все про телекинез. Я надеюсь, что Вы преуспеете в своих попытках и будете получать такое же большое удовольствие, как и я до сих пор.

----------


## she

*Summoning*
*Как создать предмет*


Создание чего-либо сознательно во сне называют summoning. Пользоваться этой силой не так трудно, как Вы думаете и если Вы однажды уже сделали это, Вы сможете создать что угодно. Это - одно из основных навыков, необходимых для эффективного управления сновиденным миром наряду с телекинезом <http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Telekinesis-Tutorial>, полётом <http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Flying-Tutorial> и телепортацией <http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Teleportation-Tutorial>.

Создавая любой предмет, Вы должны использовать столько вспомогательных средств, сколько возможно. Сделать так, чтоб что-то огромное появилось перед Вашими глазами почти невозможно без сильного активного участия; как ни странно,  заставить что-либо возникнуть позади здания намного легче. Это также обсуждено в учебном пособии Управление Сном <http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Dream-Control-Tutorial>.

*Как сделать маленькие вещи.*



Самый легкий способ создать маленькие вещи – это достать их из Вашего кармана. Засуньте руку в свой карман, ожидая почувствовать край объекта, и он появится. Не сдавайтесь, Вы найдете. Положить вещь в карман во сне и достать её позже - это отличный способ собрать несколько прикольных вещей. 

Фокусники щелкают пальцами, и что-то появляется в их руке. Мы привыкли к этому, поэтому это  хорошо работает  во снах. Чтоб было легче, попробуйте с маленькими предметами (ключи, например), а не с предметами  больше Вашей руки.

Используя палочку фокусник может создать любое число объектов. Это называют summoning action. Если Вы смотрите на пятно, Вы хотите, чтобы что-то появилось, что-то, должно произойти, чтобы оно появилось там. Помахивание Вашими руками или произнесение волшебных слов также хорошо работает, чтобы создавать вещи. Это - пример Активного Участия во Сне.

*Создание Больших Вещей*


Чтобы создать большие вещи, очень важны вспомогательные средства. То, что Вы хотите создать, ожидает вас за углом, или позади Вас. Закрывание  и открывание глаз тоже работают хорошо. Придумывайте выдуманные истории  или старайтесь услышать/почувствовать запах/почувствовать что-либо, что имеет отношение к объекту. Таким образом Вы можете обмануть себя заставив поверить, что он действительно собирается там быть.

*Пример*: Если Вы хотите создать красный спортивный автомобиль, держите его устойчивое изображение  Вашем уме. Скажите себе, что, когда Вы повернёте за угол, он будет там. “Ммммм, красный спортивный автомобиль должен быть за этим углом. Я даже думаю, что могу услышать машинный рев." 

Помните, чем более вероятно что эта вещь находится в определенном месте в действительности, тем более вероятно, что она появится там в Вашем сне. Тот спортивный автомобиль, вероятно, не будет  найден под водой.

*Как найти людей во сне*


Окликните имя человека так громко, как  можете, и ожидайте, что Вам ответят: "Да?" Тот человек может не оказаться около Вас с первого раза, когда Вы крикните, но он или она определенно услышит, как Вы его зовёте. Во второй раз, когда Вы получите более громкий ответ, всё, что Вы должны сделать, определить местонахождение, откуда исходит голос. 

Входные двери, ожидание, что люди находятся в следующей комнате, работают точно также. Такой же способ применяется с большими объектами; Вы найдете их позади Вас, за углами или позади дверей. Если Вы хотите вызвать домашнее животное, Вы только должны свистеть для этого или звать его.

*Последние Примечания*


Уверенность – это ключ к создаванию объектов. Если Вы испытываете трудности из-за управления сном, то создайте вспомогательные средства. Создание вспомогательных средств- это создавание других объектов; например, реактивный ранец для полёта, волшебная палочка или микстура для превращения.

----------


## she

*Управление сном*

Вам снится что ВЫ бежите по пустым улицам  ночного города. Вы замечаете что-то в переулке, мимо которого Вы проходите; фигуру человека. "О, пожалуйста, лишь бы не убийца!" Вы внушаете себе  и набираете темп. Сзади слышатся шаги и когда Вы оглядываетесь назад, человек двигается к Вам с ножом в руке, наступая вперёд. "Подождите! Это - сон!" Вы восклицаете и оборачиваетесь, чтобы встать перед человеком с ножом. Вы протягиваете руку, чтобы остановить его телекинезом, но Вы не можете. Влияние кошмара  слишком сильное, и у Вас нет уверенности в себе. Человек погружает свой нож в Вашу грудь, и в тот же момент Вы просыпаетесь на своей кровати, обливаясь потом, чувствуя головокружение.


*Что такое управление сном?*


Узнаёте сценарий выше? Не волнуйтесь, не Вы единственные. Потеря контроля - общая проблема для многих людей, сталкивающимися с осознанными сновидениями впервые. Научиться справляться с Вашим сном и взять под свой контроль события, которые Вы испытываете, не всегда легко. Но как ни странно, почти всё возможно в Ваших снах. Это обучающее пособие будет учить Вас первым шагам по управлению Вашим сном.

В начале сном нельзя управлять слишком много, иначе сон прервётся. Вы должны узнать что Вы можете менять, не теряя осознанности. Чтобы достигнуть этого, Вы должны узнать о различных видах управления сном.  Метод со вспомогательными средствами  легче для новичков и использует установки сна чтоб достигнуть контроля, но он ограничен Вашим опытом. Активный метод требует больше усилий для оттачивания, но позволит Вам выполнять фактически любое действие, которого Вы желаете, когда Вы уже научились. Эти методы позволят Вам иметь разные уровни контроля за сном.


*Метод 1 – Пассивный контроль. Вспомогательные средства.*


Пассивный контроль - самый легкий метод контроля за сном. Слово 'Пассивный'  предполагает недостаточные усилия со стороны человека, и это отчасти верно. Быть пассивным во сне похоже на прогулку в Вашу спальню и знание, что Ваша кровать будет там. Во сне знание, что Вы ожидаете увидеть "за углом", заставит это появиться там, как если бы оно как раз поджидало Вас. 

*Пример 1:* Вы - в центре своего города, и Вы идете по главной улице. Впереди банк, и Вы знаете, когда Вы будете заходить в здание, у управляющего банком будет куча денег, ожидающих Вас. Когда Вы фактически входите в банк, Вы фактически видите то, что Вы ожидали увидеть. (Пассивный контроль = ожидания осуществляется)

Это отлично работает во многих сценариях. Вы хотите, чтобы что-то было доступно Вам, и это волшебно появляется. Вы  даже можете попросить персонажа сна, чтобы он принёс Вам вещь, или выполнить действия от Вашего имени. Когда Вы встретитесь с ним снова, Вы увидите то, что  ожидали.

Пассивность имеет и обратную сторону. С одной стороны  возможно сделать то, что Вы хотите,  просто ожидая это. С другой стороны то же самое происходит, когда Вы ожидаете чего-то плохого.

*Пример 2:* Вы идете в комнату или поворачиваете за угол в Вашем доме, и Вы волнуетесь, что увидите что-то неприятное в следующей комнате; труп, змей, стрельбу или даже ниндзя. Когда Вы действительно доходите до той комнаты или угла, там будет  точно то, что Вы ожидаете увидеть.

Люди, которые испытывают неприятные видения или мысли во снах, более вероятно, потеряют контроль над действием  и не получат возможность для осознанности. Позитивное мышление во сне и уверенность будут держать Ваш сон на верном пути.


*Метод 2 – Активный контроль*


Активный Контроль - то, о чем думает большинство людей, когда они воображают себя делающим что-то во сне. Точно так же, как это звучит, Вы активно управляете действием. Полет без средств, стрельба  молниями из  глаз, щелканье пальцами чтоб что-то появилось и телекинез - всё это является  различными видами активного контроля. Активный Контроль - ключ ко всем основным супервозможностям. Повторение различных супервозможностей  из фильмов может сделать эти действия легче, потому что  Ваш ум уже видел, как это делать. 

*Пример*: Вы идете по улице в своем городе, и Вы хотите добраться до вершины соседнего здания. Вместо того, чтобы ехать на лифте Вы сгибаете колени и прыгаете, взлетаете и летите до вершины здания как Супермен. Как только  Вы добрались туда, Вы понимаете, что хотите пить, Вы щелкаете пальцами, и прохладный напиток появляется в Вашей руке.

Когда Вы используете активный контроль во сне, также полезно позволить  и вспомогательным элементам  влиять на цепь событий. Вам может показаться трудным стрелять льдом из Ваших пальцев, стоя на солнечном берегу, но легким, стоя на леднике или айсберге. Точно так же летать как супергерой может быть трудным или невозможным для Вас. Но если Вы можете найти волшебную метлу или реактивный ранец, просто ожидая, что они появляются за углом (пассивный контроль), тогда, может быть, лучше довольствоваться этим, и попробовать активный контроль в следующий раз.


*Уверенность является ключом к успеху*


Используете ли Вы активный или пассивный контроль, лучше с самого начала установить цель. Визуализируйте себя достигающим этой цели заранее, и используйте тот метод, который лучше для Вас. Оставайтесь уверенными в своих способностях и знайте, что у Вас получится!

*Другие ссылки*

The Nature of Dream Control - The Cusp
Dream Control: the complete tutorial - BillyBob

----------

